# Vance in my pants...



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

No longer a deal breaker, I guess...

Louisiana Radio Network - Providing Louisiana News updates every hour.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

_McAllister was caught kissing a married staffer, which led to calls for his resignation from Governor Bobby Jindal and Louisiana Republican Party Chairman Roger Villere. But the republican from Ouachita Parish says the scandal has made him a stronger man. 

"It's made me a better Congressman, and most importantly it's made me a much better father and husband that I ever thought I needed to work on."_

______________________________________

I think I'm gonna puke.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd be interested to know whether or not he still has all of the backing and endorsement that he had the first time around.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> I'd be interested to know whether or not he still has all of the backing and endorsement that he had the first time around.


If I had to guess, I'd bet he's pulled the mea culpa card ala your great televangelist philanderers, and now the religious right will back him with gusto because the sinner had his "come to Jesus" moment.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

He is not running for re election he announced that a while back.
Yes I know DUH!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

tom67 said:


> He is not running for re election he announced that a while back.
> Yes I know DUH!


From the link:



> Fifth district congressman Vance McAllister said today he's leaning more towards running for re-election this fall than not. In an interview with Jim Engster on WRKF, McAllister says it's more likely he will qualify for the November election.
> 
> "Before all the calls started coming this week, it was probably 50-50, I would have say that's it's probably tilting more towards 55-45 now."


I bet he runs. Guess there's no shame anymore.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Hell, why not? If Mark Sanford can get elected to the U.S. Senate after walking away from both his family AND his responsibilities as governor of SC... why not?

Seriously, how in the unholy blue f*ck did that happen? And in SC, no less...?!?


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Hell, why not? If Mark Sanford can get elected to the U.S. Senate after walking away from both his family AND his responsibilities as governor of SC... why not?
> 
> Seriously, how in the unholy blue f*ck did that happen? And in SC, no less...?!?


Adultry no longer carries a stigma in our society. Only to those who personally suffer from it.

Although I don't watch TV, I am there is a show called The Good Wife. Well, from what I am told, the "good wife" is an aldultress and it's glorified.

So it's unlikley it will hurt him much. But I'd never vote for a betrayer.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

thatbpguy said:


> Adultry no longer carries a stigma in our society. Only to those who personally suffer from it.
> 
> Although I don't watch TV, I am there is a show called The Good Wife. Well, from what I am told, the "good wife" is an aldultress and it's glorified.
> 
> So it's unlikley it will hurt him much. But I'd never vote for a betrayer.


OK so, take away the adultery. He still "abandoned his post" as governor of SC to essentially run off w/ his mistress.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> OK so, take away the adultery. He still "abandoned his post" as governor of SC to essentially run off w/ his mistress.


I have an old friend from SC who's in town this weekend on business, and who happens to be to the right of Genghis Khan. This'd be a good topic of conversation.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Hell, why not? If Mark Sanford can get elected to the U.S. Senate after walking away from both his family AND his responsibilities as governor of SC... why not?
> 
> *Seriously, how in the unholy blue f*ck did that happen? And in SC, no less...?!?*


You say this like it makes a difference and means something???? I low it is the whole bible belt thing and supposed to make a difference ideal, but that is all hogwash.

I can tell you first hand I am always surprised at the number of people I meet (I live in NC, which is supposed to be just as chaste) that have had affairs or know people that have had affairs with people from SC. It would blow your mind. There is just something attractive I guess about leaving my state and going to SC to cheat or them coming to NC to do the same????


----------



## raven3321 (Sep 25, 2013)

He's a politician. This isn't a shock at all. He'll run and probably win. His wife will stand by him of course.....they have 5 kids; she's not about to raise all those crumb snatchers by herself.

The real question is whether Melissa Pea****'s husband has let her off the hook yet. Last I heard, he was declaring divorce. Of course that was an emotional reaction just after he found out about "the kiss". Hopefully, that's all it was. Yeah......I know. But I still hope that's all it was.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

raven3321 said:


> The real question is whether Melissa Pea****'s husband has let her off the hook yet. Last I heard, he was declaring divorce. Of course that was an emotional reaction just after he found out about "the kiss". Hopefully, that's all it was. Yeah......I know. But I still hope that's all it was.


Even if it was "just a kiss" (and there's almost zero chance of that), imagine how magnified BH's humiliation must have been given the national media coverage, the fact that it was captured on video, and the fact that the POS was a family friend.

Either way, guilty until proven innocent, I say.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Did the BH pursue divorce with his WW? I had not read any update on the couple.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

From First on CNN: Husband on kissing congressman: â€˜He has wrecked my lifeâ€™ – CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs...

"I know his beliefs. When he ran one of his commercials, he said 'I need your prayers,' and I asked, 'When did you get religious?' He said, 'When I needed votes,'" Peac*ck recalled. "He broke out the religious card and he's about the most non-religious person I know."

Figures.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Did the BH pursue divorce with his WW? I had not read any update on the couple.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He did persue divorce. I am not sure if it is final yet but I sure hope so for his sake. 


Clay


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Clay2013 said:


> He did persue divorce. I am not sure if it is final yet but I sure hope so for his sake.
> 
> 
> Clay


Good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

thatbpguy said:


> Adultry no longer carries a stigma in our society. Only to those who personally suffer from it.
> 
> Although I don't watch TV, I am there is a show called The Good Wife. Well, from what I am told, the "good wife" is an aldultress and it's glorified.
> D
> So it's unlikley it will hurt him much. But I'd never vote for a betrayer.


The Goodwife was the good guy,her mayor husband cheated and she divorced him.


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

"we all make mistakes"

I wish cheaters would just quit saying this! Taking the wrong exit off the freeway is a mistake. Putting all your money on the Heat is a mistake. Buying a pair of pants without trying them on first is definitely a mistake. But willingly cheating on your wife is a decision not a mistake. Now making out with your AP in front of a security camera you probably knew was there, that's a mistake!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

HarryDoyle said:


> Putting all your money on the Heat is a mistake.


Ha, no doubt. I just hope that we don't wind up eating those words. Happened to me last year.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Chaparral said:


> The Goodwife was the good guy,her mayor husband cheated and she divorced him.


No. In the 2d season she had an affair with one of the male partners at the law firm, so she got her revenge on her hubby. He was the guy who just got shot and killed in the courtroom in Season 5.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

